# Heringe einlegen?Wie macht Ihr das?



## Supporter (1. August 2004)

Hi Jungs
Wie legt Ihr eure Heringe ein?


----------



## Fxndlxng (1. August 2004)

*AW: Heringe einlegen?Wie macht Ihr das?*

Das wollte ich auch schonmal fragen.
Mittlerweile habe ich keine mehr aber für`s nächste Frühjahr würde ich das auch gerne wissen. Bin mal gespannt.


----------

